# Steckachse für Intense M6



## madjack (4. Januar 2009)

Welche Steckachsenlänge benötige ich für ein intense M6 mit 150x12mm ausfallenden!

Würde diese passen?

Alutech: Steckachse 12/165mm Aluminium, kürzbar auf 12/150mm

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Januar 2009)

die antwort haste dir doch schon fast selbst gegeben..
die achse würde passen, bleibt nur die frage, wie die an den seiten befestigt wird und ob diese "muttern" oder ggf noch spacer dann in die ausfallenden von intense quasi reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (5. Januar 2009)

Geh nach www.balleracing.com, kauf ein HAdley steck achse fuer 150mm dropouts, passt perfekt, nicht teuer, und wiegt nur 78 gram


----------

